# Betta with two tequila sunrise guppies?



## CaidenT (Jan 1, 2014)

Baby betta with two tequila sunrise delta guppies? Would it work?


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

Are the guppies male or female? Are you able to tell the sex of the baby betta? How big is the tank?


----------



## CaidenT (Jan 1, 2014)

Its a 5.5 gallon. The baby betta is male and so are the two guppies.


----------



## Joshaeus (Dec 8, 2013)

I think a five is a tad small for any betta with fishy tank mates (or most fish with tank mates, for that matter). Male guppies are not a very good idea as their long tails may make bettas think they are other bettas, with disastrous consequences to the guppies. Females with long fins may pose the same problems. If you really want to keep guppies or guppy-like fish with bettas, a 10 gallon tank and either feeder or wild (I.E endler's) guppies would be much more likely to work than ordinary guppies.


----------



## Jack Lantern (Jan 3, 2014)

5.5 is a bit small for that bio load. Single Betta only.

Petco is doing a 1 dollar per gallon tank sale. To allow more options, great time to upgrade to a 10


----------



## CaidenT (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow that's great. I'll upgrade for sure. Sadly one of my guppies died this morning. I haven't put him in the betta tank and his tank was cycled and conditioned. Maybe just got a sick one.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Might work while the betta is still a baby, but you might have problems later. Also really depends on the temperament of the betta. I know one that can be kept with just about anything with no problems, but he's a real weirdo.


----------

